# Sicherheitstechnik an Hydraulikpresse



## tymanis (6 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll an einer alten Presse die Sicherheitstechnik erneuern (Neues Relais, Not-Halt und 2-Hand-Bedienung neu, 2 Schütze in Reihe schalten bereits die Ventile und die Hydraulik ab)

Mein Kollege sagt, ich soll aufpassen was Pressen angeht. Nun hab ich schon von Messungen bei Lichtgittern gehört. Da geht es glaube ich um die Zeit des Abschaltens.
Kann man sich auch irgendwie gut vorstellen, durch ein Lichtgitter ist man mal schnell dran an der Bewegung.

Wie ist das nun beim Not-Halt und der 2-Hand-Bedienung?
Muss ich da bei einer Presse auf etwas besonderes achten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ottmar (6 Mai 2013)

Hi!

Normalerweise gibt es für Pressen eine sogenannte "Typ-C-Norm".
Hierin sind die Sicherheitsanforderungen genau beschrieben.

Damit handelt es sich auch um eine "gefährliche Maschine" im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie.
Hierdurch muss eine benannte Stelle zum Konformitätsverfahren hinzugezogen werden!


Geht man beim Bau/Umbau einer Maschine RICHTIG vor, muss diese Tatsache sofort auffallen.
Nach dem Festlegen der "Grenzen der Maschine" wird auch geprüft ob es sich um eine Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie handelt.
Darüber kommt man dann zu den Sicherheitsanforderungen und zu den erforderlichen Normen. Typ-A, Typ-B oder bei einer gefährlichen Maschine im Sinne der MRL "Typ-C" oder auch "Sicherheitsproduktnorm".


Ist nicht persönlich gemeint:
Wenn man von diesen Grundlagen keine Ahnung hat, sollte man niemals eine Maschine Bauen/Umbauen. (Stichwort: befähigte Person)


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## tymanis (6 Mai 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Hast mir im Grunde schon geholfen. Werde mich da mal einlesen in die Typ-C-Norm.

Zu deinem Schlusssatz:
Niemand sollte elektrisch Arbeiten, wenn er keine Ahnung hat. Das gilt schon für meine Frau und eine Bohrmschine 
Ich sage immer: Alles was ich heute gut kann, habe ich an irgend einem Tag mal zum ersten Mal gemacht.
Wichtig ist nur, es schon beim ersten Mal richtig zu machen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2013)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Damit handelt es sich auch um eine "gefährliche Maschine" im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie.
> Hierdurch muss eine benannte Stelle zum Konformitätsverfahren hinzugezogen werden!



Ist das so?
Ich war der Meinung das bei Maschinen die einer Baumusterprüfung erfordern,
abgenommen werden müssen zb Kreissägen. 

Typ C Normen sind doch spezifizierte Normen die auf einen bestimmten 
Maschinentyp eingehen, diese machen eigentlich das einhalten der Vorschriften 
leichter.


----------



## Ottmar (6 Mai 2013)

Hi!



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Typ C Normen sind doch spezifizierte Normen die auf einen bestimmten
> Maschinentyp eingehen, diese machen eigentlich das einhalten der Vorschriften
> leichter.



Das wäre mir neu. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das falsch in der Erinnerung habe.
Vielleicht kann dazu ja noch jemand definitives sagen.

Danke,


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Mai 2013)

In den Typ C-Normen sind die Schutzmaßnahmen für bestimmte Maschinentypen geregelt. Gibt es für den Maschinentyp eine C-Norm, so sollte man diese auch anwenden. Dann hat man die Sicherheit, keine Fehler zu machen.

Wenn die beschriebene Maschine eine Presse im Sinne von "Pressen als Anhang IV-Maschine" ist, so kann der Hersteller die Maschine nur mit einer "Baumusterprüfung" in Verkehr bringen. Diese wird von Dritten durchgeführt.

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass eine Baumusterprüfung nicht zwingend notwendig wird, wenn es um eine "Modernisierung" geht. Für diesen Fall muss ja auch nicht zwingend eine neue CE-Erklärung gemacht werden. Sichwort "wesentliche Änderung".


----------



## tymanis (6 Mai 2013)

Die Norm habe ich gefunden und bestellt. CE möchte der Kunde von uns haben, sein Wunsch. Daher kommen wir um die Norm eh nicht herum.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2013)

tymanis schrieb:


> Die Norm habe ich gefunden und bestellt. CE möchte der Kunde von uns haben, sein Wunsch. Daher kommen wir um die Norm eh nicht herum.



Wenn das heißt, dass die Presse bislang noch kein CE hat, dann viel Vergnügen.
Ich glaub du weißt noch gar nicht, was da auf dich zu kommt.
Laß dich da mal unverbindlich beraten. Es gibt genügend Dienstleister auf diesem Gebiet.

Um das Thema Sicherheit ist ein Geflecht von Herstellern, Beratern, Sachverständigen, Instituten entstanden,
Da kann jeder internationale Mafiaboss noch viel lernen. Von unseren bayr. Landstagsabgeordneten ganz zu schweigen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (6 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
es gibt verschiedene Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren.
Zu sehen auf Seite 121 im Leitfaden zur MRL ist ein Ablaufdiagramm, da kann man auch ohne Baumusterprüfung bei einer Anhang IV Maschine die Konformität erklären.
Wobei besonders bei unerfahrenen eine Baumusterprüfung dringend zu empfehlen ist.
Der Kunde will also eine Maschine die den neusten Richtlinien und dann auch Harmonisierten Normen entspricht. Dazu gehört aber nicht nur die Steuerungstechnik, bei älteren Pressen ist auch die Mechanik zu prüfen. Oft entstehen im Laufe der Zeit durch die erheblichen Belastungen Materialermüdungen und Risse. Natürlich ist die Hydraulik auf den neusten Stand zu bringen, das ist auch eine Kunst für sich. Und glaube nur nicht das da diese Typ-C Nom reicht da sind einige mehr zu beachten.
Eine Presse zubauen erfordert ein erhebliches Fachwissen. Hier sollten Experten zurate gezogen werden!
Sorry wenn ich etwas deutlicher werde, aber das ist kein Spass.


----------



## Nais (7 Mai 2013)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar technische Fragen:

1. Oberkolben- oder Unterkolbenpresse ?
2. Wie alt ist die Hydraulik ?
3. Sind überwachte Sicherheitsventile vorhanden ? Wenn ja welche ?
4. Kunststoffpresse (wäre EN289) oder "Metallpresse" ?
5. Was soll gemacht werden:  Zweihand auf Lichtgitter umrüsten .... ?

So läßt sich das ganze etwas besser eingrenzen.


----------

